# DoorDash: Changes To Early Access Scheduling



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Just received this email yesterday.

Not even remotely how it works here at the moment.

And no updates yet on the new pay structure.

Hi,

This email is to notify you that we are making a few changes to the qualification criteria for Early Access. Starting Friday, 8/23, you will qualify for Early Access if you meet either of the requirements below:


You qualify if you have a Customer Rating of at least 4.6, a Completion Rate of at least 95%, and have accepted and completed at least 5 deliveries on the DoorDash platform between 12 am the previous Friday and 11:59 pm the previous Thursday

OR

You qualify if you have a Customer Rating of at least 4.6, a Completion Rate of at least 95%, and have accepted and completed at least 500 lifetime deliveries on the DoorDash platform

As a reminder, Early Access qualifying Dashers will be refreshed every Friday, and qualification will last through the following Thursday. For more information on the Early Access Program, please visit our communities page here.

_Notes: 1) To qualify for Early Access on 8/23/19, you need to meet these qualification criteria as of 11:59pm on Thursday, 8/22/19. 2) These requirements have been in effect in TX: and AR: zones since 7/26 and are now being rolled out across all of our regions._

Happy Dashing,
The DoorDash Team


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I’m pretty anxious to see how it goes on Friday too. I qualify for early scheduling so I’m hoping it’s not BS


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> I'm pretty anxious to see how it goes on Friday too. I qualify for early scheduling so I'm hoping it's not BS


Personally, I don't mind how it is now.

Every day at about 3:00 I can schedule for the furthest day out on the calendar. For example, right now Friday can't be scheduled, but at 3:00 I can go in and pick up shifts for that day. Tomorrow at 3:00, next Saturdays shifts become available.

But, change is inevitable.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Personally, I don't mind how it is now.
> 
> Every day at about 3:00 I can schedule for the furthest day out on the calendar. For example, right now Friday can't be scheduled, but at 3:00 I can go in and pick up shifts for that day. Tomorrow at 3:00, next Saturdays shifts become available.
> 
> ...


I wish it was like that here. I set my alarm every day at 3 and I'm lucky if they allow me to pick up anything more than a 2 hour block. As soon as a try to pick one up it will say that it is no longer available. It's rare to find openings throughout the day too.

I used to be able to pick up as many as I wanted until they changed it in June

I will say that it is almost always busy when I am dashing these days (esp considering it's summer) so limiting the amount of drivers is a good thing. It makes more sense for them to have their best drivers on the road if they are going to do that though


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> I wish it was like that here. I set my alarm every day at 3 and I'm lucky if they allow me to pick up anything more than a 2 hour block. As soon as a try to pick one up it will say that it is no longer available. It's rare to find openings throughout the day too.


That's how it is here for me with GH.

I think releasing a week at a time like GH does might make it harder to grab shifts, but we'll see. So far in my preferred area, I can usually pick up a shift with 30-45 minutes if it's greyed out. Perhaps my luck will remain.

Of course, if the new pay structure really sucks, then I might be back to doing more rideshare.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I saw the email and I don’t qualify. I have a 93% completion rate at the moment. I don’t like to wait an hour for my food, so that’s mainly the reason why. But I should have no problem getting it back up there.

As for the rating, I don’t know what else I could possibly do better. I always get napkins, utensils, and condiments. But I have not been able to get past 4.75. I was that two days ago and in that 1 day I went to 4.70. Then yesterday to 4.65. Today, 4.66. Amazing how it’s easy to go down but not up. Kinda like your GPA I suppose.

I assume it’s because people are upset about me getting a couple of orders and not getting their food there sooner. But hey, it’s mostly always on time per the app. So, I don’t know.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

All 3 criteria are based on the last 100 deliveries so I guess it depends on when your last negatives were in each category for how quickly they'll roll off.

Ratings are stupid as so much is actually out of our control and these corporations think anything less than 5 out of 5 is bad.  That's not how scaled ratings are supposed to work. Meh, it's one of my pet peeves. We're delivering food, not installing cabinets or flooring.

I'm glad "On time or early" isn't a criteria as I'm only at 83%. Can't do much about being late when stacked pings have me picking up at 4 different restaurants.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

LOL, I guess I should have visited the link in the email.






DoorDash Dasher Support







help.doordash.com





It doesn't seem like it's going to change at all for me. Good.

In a nutshell, if you're qualified you can see the schedule 6 days out at 3:00 PM.

If you're not, you can only see it 5 days out.


----------

